# ACT redfin outfit/tackle



## Guest (Dec 14, 2006)

Hi guys,

Just a couple of quick questions for you canberra folk.

What outfits are you using to target LBG redfin and what lures are you finding most successfull ?

I've never really targeted them before and was thinking they would be a better option than going home if the natives are shut down.

Cheers, Allan


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Yay, something i can educate you in!

The way I target Redfin is with light gear with a 1 - 3kg rating ( 4lb mono for trolling / 4lb braid with 6lb vanish leader for casting ) using 6'6ft or 7ft rods, my SP setup or my whiting rod seem to work best.

Some people use soft plastics with great sucess but for me HB lures with plenty of action seem to do the trick on the troll, Killalure Pakrats, Deception Shrimps, Craftmaster Merlin's or even minnow style lures... basically anything that promises a depth of 3m+.

I have also used large Rebel crawfish, smaller yabby lures and smaller poltergeist's, some of the suspending scorpions, Tasmanian devils and even lipless crankbaits with no action have seen me pull some horses close to 40cm.

From a casting / shore perspective nothing beats larger celtas or bettlespins, the trail created through the water and bubbles seems to pull the schools in close often competing for the right to take your treble, also I have had some good sucess casting Tassie devils from the banks of LBG with similar results...

My best Redfin to date was from shore near the dam about 8 years ago ( Before the Bushfires destroyed many easy access locations ) using a red Beetlespin cast into a still pool gap in between some weeds as an experiment, I estimate this fish was close to 50cm and still to this day havent heard of many people pulling larger Redfin from LBG.

Red Pheonix and friends have had some great fish of about 45cm, they tend to troll with softies although Red has his favourite lure ( 1 - 3m Juro in tiger stripe ) constantly dragging with a fish behind his esprit.

If you want some photos of the lures I can post some here...


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks for the quick response :wink:

Ok so my bream sp outfit should be fine? I also have a fairly good range of sp's too, aswell as betts spins and rev heads.

I've got a heap of small diving hard body lures for bass so maybe they will be ok, no3 stump jumpers, tn50 & tn60 jackalls as well as a few other LCB's

A few pics would be good, I'll do a regular friday bypass of the tackle stores tomorrow arvo.

Cheers, Allan


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

he he he, yeah now your talking our language..........bream gear is fine, in fact that's what I have been using to actually target them. I use a small 3.5cm halco scorpion, and these are quite effective on bream too! pic attached.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2006)

No worries Ash thanks for that.

Looks like I might need to break the trout lures out that I have, Ive got a few rapala cd3's and cd5's in trout patterns, aswell as a heap of old Bennet Mcgraths that dive to about 10 feet.

My SP outfit is a 2 to 5kg GL2 loomis with a TD sol 2500 spin reel, do yous think it might be a bit heavy? I've got it loaded with 6lb fireline XDS.

Cheers, Allan


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Allan

All of the above will work, I use 6lb fireline myself, however my outfit isn't as, ummmm whats the right word, glamours.....and I mean that in a envious way.

I have trolled with an 8cm 5m deep diving poltergist and 10lb braid, and brought in redfin not much bigger than the lure, it's hard to tell when they are actually on as the action of the lure still tends to overpower the redfin. so i am usually left wondering how long the poor tacker has been on. So I now use light gear and a very light rod to notice when there has been a strike! my outfit is a 6ft graphite protackle rod suited up to 6lb and a small okuma ignite (free with last years mag subscription) main use is for trout, flathead and bream.

I might also add, using 2lb line would be worth it too, might get a bit more fight out of them.

Ash


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Patterns and colours most effective for me have been red, orange, yellow, green, pink or silver style stripe ones... I guess the Redfin see them as other Redfin and attack on predictive instincts, although my Craftmaster Merlin easily pulled in more than my pakrats last weekend and given the Pakrats previous peformances I didnt think that was possible.

Hope this helps mate, Id say your setup would be ideal.

Dont waste your Jackals on Redfin though! 8)


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

:lol: now your just showing off Derek! I am going to show my wife so she wont think I have a lure addiction


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks a heap guys, looks like I dont need to spend anything at all really as I have quite a few lures similar to those pics and enough rods n reels to throw something ultra light together.

Has anyone grown extra body parts or started glowing in the dark after eating LBG redfin? I'm not sure bout eating anything out of there :lol:

Cheers, Allan


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Well if it's good enough for Leigh then it's good enough for me.......next time I catch a couple with decent fillets I am going to try them out......I guess as long as there are no signs posted stating the water is bad, should be okay.

A guy i work with targets then in Ginenderra and eats them, has not called in sick yet and I feel the water in LBG would be cleaner.

Ash


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2006)

aleg75 said:


> :lol: now your just showing off Derek! I am going to show my wife so she wont think I have a lure addiction


Bring a camera or your Mrs to my "fishing room" if you need to, I'm sure your Mrs will agree your not a heavy user once she sees my "fishing room" :wink:

And then theres the fully decked out and purpose built cod fishing boat in the shed sitting next to my yak :lol:

Cheers, Allan


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

aleg75 said:


> :lol: now your just showing off Derek! I am going to show my wife so she wont think I have a lure addiction


Definately agree with Funda, to think thats about 1/20th of my lures and thats not even getting into the Jigs or SP collection.

I doubt i could top someone like Fundas collection, unless having 14 rods is a crime then i need to be locked up for good... I was heavily addicted to purchasing fishing tackle but I havent lost many lures lately so have stopped buying them ( Although would love a Loomis with a sol! ). <drool>

Oh and Redfin are very much like Bass although I have never targeted them with surface lures like poppers or nightwalkers, got this funny River2sea Bee looking lure I would love cast around.

Those larger Pakrats are pretty good for Goldens too! ( Just for ASH! )










Taken October 7th 2006 trolling BMP, my one and only native, as I was solo I had difficulty taking pictures... after photo fish was handled correctly.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

nice golden Derek!

I guess I can feel free to keep stocking up then! I thought I had to much! nope!


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2006)

aleg75 said:


> nice golden Derek!
> 
> I guess I can feel free to keep stocking up then! I thought I had to much! nope!


Too much?? WTF?

Nobody with a serious addiction could ever say horrible thing like that, GEEZ! fella you got a long road ahead b4 you can even think your cured yet.

Now you got your first cod your in real financial trouble :lol:

Cheers, Allan


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

he he he he , hay ash nice new avatar, wonder what that fish is :lol: :lol:


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Funda said:


> Now you got your first cod your in real financial trouble :lol:
> 
> Cheers, Allan


He he he, guess what I bought today as a result of my cod hunting.....two new spinner baits (and now I need a spinner bait tackle box) and more frozen bardi grubs!

Allan, do you happen to ever use bardi grubs as bait? or lures/spinners only? if you do use Bardi's do you get your own? or buy like me?


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2006)

Ash,

Lures only for me, havnt even thrown a hard body at cod for a couple of years.

For C&R on cod spinnerbaits are the go, have a look at my pics/reports and see where "every" fish is hooked with my "barbless" spinnerbaits :wink:

BTW you can buy spinnerbait folders that hold a lot more and are less bulky than those cumbersome spinnerbait boxes, I'll show you one on sunday :wink:

Cheers, Allan


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Funda said:


> BTW you can buy spinnerbait folders that hold a lot more and are less bulky than those cumbersome spinnerbait boxes, I'll show you one on sunday :wink:
> 
> Cheers, Allan


Look forward to checking that out actually! btw, Sunday turned into Saturday! hope you can still make it!


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2006)

aleg75 said:


> Funda said:
> 
> 
> > BTW you can buy spinnerbait folders that hold a lot more and are less bulky than those cumbersome spinnerbait boxes, I'll show you one on sunday :wink:
> ...


UHM!!! der again, thats what I meant :lol:

Too many bourbs I'm off to bed :roll: :shock:

Cheers, Allan


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

love the shots of your lures Occy, but id LOVE to see a photo of the Big Red. 50 odd cms ... fair-dinkum bloody monster mate.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

What photos of occy's lures?


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

paffoh said:


> What photos of occy's lures?


Yeah, you show me yours and I will show you mine :wink:


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2006)

Very nice Golden Derek.......

VERY Fat!


----------



## mark5fish (Jun 18, 2009)

Most things work just find where they are in the lake and you will catch them.


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 7, 2008)

Guaranteed to catch a stack (in summer at least)opposite the weston park launch site with squidgy pro critters (wasabi) just sitting under the trees and dropping the line in about 3 feet out from the yak. Is there anything these dirty little rodents won't take? Good fun fishing for them but it would be nice to land a native too.


----------



## fisherboy (May 4, 2009)

for me pro strike pygmys work the best, especialy the ones with the gold red and black on them.
Eamon


----------

